

Facebook Might Ruin Yahoo's Attempt To Become Cool Again By Buying Tumblr - paulschlacter
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Facebook-Might-Ruin-Yahoo-s-Attempt-To-Become-4525871.php

======
claudius
This article is from 17 May, detailing how Facebook could also be interested
in Tumblr and hence buy it before Yahoo can.

Not exactly relevant anymore.

------
hi2013
too late.

